# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cut height of floor waste pipe

## dannysf

Hi Guys,
I'm ready to tile the bathroom floor.  What height do i cut the floor waste pipe to?  Also the waterproofing instructions (k10) says to continue the waterproofing into the drain pipe.  What benefit is this as I will be siliconing the floor waste grate fitting into the waste pipe and ive put a bead of silicon around the waste pipe where it sticks out of the floor. Floor substrate is concrete with floor leveler mix added to create a small fall to drain.  
Thanks for your assistance 
Danny

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi Guys,
> I'm ready to tile the bathroom floor.  What height do i cut the floor waste pipe to?  Also the waterproofing instructions (k10) says to continue the waterproofing into the drain pipe.  What benefit is this as I will be siliconing the floor waste grate fitting into the waste pipe and ive put a bead of silicon around the waste pipe where it sticks out of the floor. Floor substrate is concrete with floor leveler mix added to create a small fall to drain.  
> Thanks for your assistance 
> Danny

  Hi Danny, 
The floor waste pipe should be cut flush to the exiting floor then the inside should be rounded off to a smooth finish. 
The waterproofing should go into the pipe to stop water getting between the floor and pipe joint. 
The grate holder will allow water to drain around it into the pipe, so sealant please or you will get a lot mould and a bad smell after a few weeks. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## dannysf

> The grate holder will allow water to drain around it into the pipe, so sealant please or you will get a lot mould and a bad smell after a few weeks.

  Thanks Oldsaltoz, 
So I take it I dont silicon the grate into the waste pipe?  If so how does the waste grate stay in place? 
Thanks
Danny

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks Oldsaltoz, 
> So I take it I don't silicon the grate into the waste pipe?  If so how does the waste grate stay in place? 
> Thanks
> Danny

  If you do not have grate holder you should cut 6 slots across the bottom of the lower ring flange on the waste grate, this will allow trapped water in the shower base to escape, press it into the pipe till you have the requires level then screed the base for fall making sure some of the screed gets under the grate, this will prevent it dropping and the new tiles will stop any lateral movement. 
A proper grate holder can be picked up for under 10 bucks at most plumbing suppliers. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## dannysf

Hi Guys, 
I have attached a sketch of my shower drain setup at the moment with the slots that Oldsalt sugested. I have a concrete floor. I have cut the pipe flush with the floor and waterproofed it continuing the waterproofing into the pipe and is now ready to tile. The grate i got is pictured. Questions are as follows:  
1. Will this setup allow the water that builds up under the tiles to drain away.  
2. The height of the grate is 18mm. With the tile being 10mm thick and the tile glue being about 3-4mm thick leaves about 4mm of the grate spigot to stick inside the waste pipe. Is this correct?  
3. What are the dimensions of the 6 slots in the grate spigot? and are they orientated correctly?  
4. What packing material can I use to set the top of the grate flush with the tops of the tiles? 
Thanks in advance. 
Regards
Danny

----------


## passiveincome

from what I have researched (as I am doing a reno on a new investment property atm) you are now required by law to put in puddle flanges. Mind you noone seems to know this from what I can tell. The one I am using is an aussie designed and MADE product called wonder cap. They cost around $20 each for the 100mm version and are well worth the $$$. You have an internal adjustable section that can be set to the exact tile height by sliding up and setting in place. This is especially helpful if you are screeding a shower base. 
I dug this up when I was looking around. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpkSQBptK60
Let us know how you go. I have just installed mine and am soon to start the waterproofing.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> from what I have researched (as I am doing a reno on a new investment property atm) you are now required by law to put in puddle flanges. Mind you noone seems to know this from what I can tell. The one I am using is an aussie designed and MADE product called wonder cap. They cost around $20 each for the 100mm version and are well worth the $$$. You have an internal adjustable section that can be set to the exact tile height by sliding up and setting in place. This is especially helpful if you are screeding a shower base. 
> I dug this up when I was looking around. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpkSQBptK60
> Let us know how you go. I have just installed mine and am soon to start the waterproofing.

  
Puddle flanges have been a requirement since May 1st this year when the BCA decided to use the 2011 waterproofing standard for all buildings. So this includes new homes and renovations. 
Wondercap and Rock-top are the 2 major suppliers of puddle flanges in Oz, However only Wondercap are making the 'retro fit' flanges at the moment. They require less grinding to install them. 
It is important to install the puddle flange level of better just below the level of the showers original base, this ensures proper drainage of the screed. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

